# Health and Safety regs



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I was going to post a snarky comment about the wussification of the UK, but I realized the US is heading that same direction. I think I will send a check to the Libertarian party before it is too late.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

marty said:


> What sort of rules are you aware of in regards to using sharp knifes on sites?? Do you try to avoid there usage whenever possible?? Thinking in relation to strippig down cables etc.:thumbup:


I was awarded 7 stitches in my thumb :thumbsup:

One must be diligent.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I was going to post a snarky comment about the wussification of the UK, but I realized the US is heading that same direction.




A fairly large EC near me has recently prohibited their employees from using any straight blade knifes. Only hook blades may be used.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> A fairly large EC near me has recently prohibited their employees from using any straight blade knifes. Only hook blades may be used.


thats crazy, next thing you know they'll make us dress up like the michelin man to open a panel. oh, yea:whistling2:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> A fairly large EC near me has recently prohibited their employees from using any straight blade knifes. Only hook blades may be used.


 why ??? :blink:


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

we had a guy cut his wrist enough for a trip to the ER, owner ALMOST bannned knives but knew it would go over like a fart in church. we are supposed to wear gloves and ALWAYS cut away from youself.... we also had a sitdown with the safety director on 'how to cut 1/2"-3/4" sealtight" with ***** and a knife. everyone in the co. had to sign off on this because of homeboy cutting himself... and we also suit up to go into hot panels as well.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

company I work for does not allow box cutter style knives. Somehow one is in my tool box anyway. I sure it means I am not safe.


----------



## marty (May 17, 2009)

*accident prone??*

Yes we seem to be going over the top a bit over here(UK).
Army of H+S(health+safety) officers here. One guy on his day off and shopping with missus took 1 hour out to complain about some guys working on bridge. Just throwing his weight around I thought.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeebus, what a pain in the ass....I personnally love the extra sharp ones. Makes life easy. And while a may nick myself here and there, I have had worse injuries from the a-hole who can't cut the ends off a tie wrap properly. Next time I get cut by one of those, you are gonna read about some guy having to have my foot surgically removed from his a**.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

The trick is to keep them sharp and you wont have nearly as many accidents. :whistling2:


----------



## Mikecurrey (Aug 25, 2009)

Its always One persons who ruins it for everyone else. It seems to me that basic knife handling is something that I learned in 1st grade...?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Mikecurrey said:


> Its always One persons who ruins it for everyone else. It seems to me that basic knife handling is something that I learned in 1st grade...?


I got 2 stitches in my palm then :thumbup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

You know those cold winter days when you are tying the 600s into the switchgear, and the insulation is so tough you can't strip it without gutting yourself or others? Keep your box pipe heater there next to you and stick the end of the wire in for a few seconds. Strips like butter.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

My hands bleed daily. Most of the time I don't even know what cut me. I have no scars on my hands from a knife. I do have a small scar on my thigh from a knife cutting through my levi's. Am I supposed to wear steel pants now?


----------

